# A funny collection of photos about photography



## Shoal (Aug 25, 2011)

For those of you that haven't seen these before, I wanted to share:

Splachovac.cz - Srandovní obrázky - Focení fo


----------



## Nubbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea a NSFW tag would be really nice on this post.


----------



## Shoal (Aug 27, 2011)

What is a NSFW tag?


----------



## MTVision (Aug 27, 2011)

Shoal said:
			
		

> What is a NSFW tag?



NSFW- not safe for work

Nude, semi-nude pictures that aren't appropriate to view at work. At least that's what I think!!


----------



## earnhart (Aug 28, 2011)

Some funny photos!


----------

